# Speedplay Zero Ti. vs. Stainless



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

Question for the speedplay users out there. 

I was considering switching from shimano spd-sl to help out my knees and am really liking the speedplay zero pedals, but can't decide between the titanium or stainless steel version.

I understand that the titanium is lighter, but does that mean that it is any less durable or less stiff? I looked around and couldn't find anything so any help is appreciated!


----------



## BadWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

mrob239 said:


> Question for the speedplay users out there.
> 
> I was considering switching from shimano spd-sl to help out my knees and am really liking the speedplay zero pedals, but can't decide between the titanium or stainless steel version.
> 
> I understand that the titanium is lighter, but does that mean that it is any less durable or less stiff? I looked around and couldn't find anything so any help is appreciated!


I don't know about stiff and durable, but I can tell you there is a 185lb weight limit on the ti version. The steel version doen't have any weight limits. Hope this helps.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

BadWolf said:


> I don't know about stiff and durable, but I can tell you there is a 185lb weight limit on the ti version. The steel version doen't have any weight limits. Hope this helps.


Yes, the Ti version is less stiff and bends more. Because it bends more, it's less durable in terms of "fatigue". But I'm not sure if even a 200-lb. rider could bend the Ti spindle often enough and to such degrees that it'll break before the pedal is worn out.

FWIW, Ti doesn't have to be less stiff or durable. But many optional Ti parts are identically dimensioned to the standard steel parts they replace—and therein lies the problem. For a titanium part to be as strong or stronger than steel, it needs to be dimensioned differently.

/w


----------



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

If I'm about 140ish, will I necessarily notice a difference in stiffness between the two? 

I definitely want something thats going to be stiff and last, I won't give that up for a handful of grams haha


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

If you're 140ish, then I probably wouldn't worry too much about the durability of either pedal. It just depends on whether a 42 gram weight savings is worth $100 to you. I will put in a word here for Speedplay Zeros (I have stainless) being the most awesomest things in teh world.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I would get a set of the stainless. Then if you want buy some custom ti spindles for about 50-60 bucks. Cheaper then buying ti from speedplay, and lighter.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I have both on different bikes. I really can't tell the difference other than the color. I thought it was "cool" to buy the Ti so I did. They both are holding up well after several years of riding. I would expect both to last for many more.


----------



## cy1 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Slight Difference in Spindle Lenght also*

They're also a slight difference in spindle length. I think the Ti spindles are ~ 3mm shorter. I have both sets of pedals and can't tell any difference in the flex and don't notice the difference in length

If you're sensitive, you might notice a difference in Q factor if you go back and forth between Ti and Stainless. If you don't swap between them, it's mostly moot since you can adjust the cleats laterally.

If I had to to it again, I'd just get the Stainless only as the only real difference that I can really discern is the price. The weight difference certainly doesn't make me any faster ;-)


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

The most important aspect of going to the zeros is ... Do you have carpet? Would it be a problem if you got grease on the carpet? The zeros I bought and then returned leaked grease around the spindle and you need to grease the cleats regularly. So I took the speedplay stainless frogs from my MTB and put them on my road bike - they never let any grease out.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't know about the SS version, but I can defiantly feel the difference between the Chromoly and Ti versions, and I'm 145lbs. Not huge mind you, but noticeable. However chromoly is also stiffer than SS, so you might not feel the difference between those and the Ti's.


----------



## 91bravo (Jul 26, 2010)

Another small thing - with ti threads you really should have ti anti-seizure grease in your toolbox. With stainless threads use regular grease you already have. I've had good results with the Finish Line ti anti seize stuff.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

NEO Dan said:


> The most important aspect of going to the zeros is ... Do you have carpet? Would it be a problem if you got grease on the carpet? The zeros I bought and then returned leaked grease around the spindle and you need to grease the cleats regularly. So I took the speedplay stainless frogs from my MTB and put them on my road bike - they never let any grease out.


I have the SS Zeros and have not experienced any leaking issues.

However, since you do have to lube the cleats, the pedals themselves do get dirty, greasy lube on them, which I have accidentally brushed onto a jersey while carrying the bike up my stairs.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

or u can do what others and I did, buy chromoly version and order Ti spindles from tispindles.com for $57 shipped


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

I was told by my LBS that speedplay overloads the bearings with grease from the factory, and as you use them, the extra grease will work its way out of the pedal body on to the spindle. This happened with my X2's in the past. After a week or two, the leaking stopped on its own. Though, I now have a new set of zero stainless, and I haven't noticed any grease leaking. Maybe my LBS was FOS?


----------

